# Pro Staff Applications open for Archery Kinetics



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'm interested. :tongue:

I'll update my resume and send it in. 

Thanks for posting this and offering this here on AT. We really appreciate it.

Now, let's get your name out there.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

i sent you an emal. very interested in the product.
Bryce


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

*sent*

I sent in my app. I would love to represent you company.


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

Unfortunately there was a error in the e-mail address on the "Pro Staff" webpage. If you clicked that link or copied the address directly from there, I did not receive your application. Please re-send it to [email protected]

Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

email sent, cant wait to hear back


----------



## OklaArcher (Apr 22, 2007)

Your mailbox is full. I will try again tomorrow.

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

tim9910 said:


> Your mailbox is full. I will try again tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks,
> Tim


Sorry about that; when I created the account I did not raise the default limit on mail storage and with all of the attachments/pictures sent with the applications it filled up quickly. The issue has been fixed now.


----------



## OklaArcher (Apr 22, 2007)

No problem, I just didn't know how to let you know without posting since I couldn't email you to let you know! Thanks for the chance to become a part of your team.

Tim


----------



## nhsgatorfootbal (Feb 25, 2006)

*ttt*

sent email also


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

Sent an e-mail to the new address but it was returned??? Please let us know when you have the problem worked out.

Thanks,

Glen.


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

bowaholic77 said:


> Sent an e-mail to the new address but it was returned??? Please let us know when you have the problem worked out.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Glen.


If you sent the e-mail earlier today, it most likely bounced because of the full mailbox issue. I have since given that mailbox unlimited storage and should not have anymore issues there. Please make sure it is [email protected]

If for some reason you have the same issue, you can try sending it to [email protected] and I'll make sure it gets processed to the correct place.


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

re sent just in case


----------



## pinshooter (Jun 11, 2004)

I got through on Mike's email address but the prostaff is still not working.


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

pinshooter said:


> I got through on Mike's email address but the prostaff is still not working.


For some reason a few people are still having trouble getting through the [email protected] address. If you get a bounced e-mail, feel free to send a copy to [email protected] and it will be routed to the right place.


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

A quick update and a few answers to questions I've been asked:

-The good news is that the response from the Archery Talk community has been amazing; thank you all! The bad news is that it's going to take awhile to sort through all the great applications.

-I will be looking at applications from all levels of archers: youth to senior, male/female, amateur/pro and international. I would like to cover as large of a cross section of the archery community as possible. Of course I will definitely be looking at those that have high qualifications and other multiple sponsorships, but they will only be a part of those chosen. The highest driving consideration will be involvement in the sport and exposure to other shooters on all levels.

-The powder coater I am working with will be able to do many custom colors. While normally this would be an additional charge, any pro staff shooters will receive customization (colors and otherwise) free of charge. I am still working on a solution for camouflage units and do not have an estimated time for this option yet.

-Applications are being left open until November 30th in order to give a chance to everyone to apply that would like to. I stated on the web page that notifications will be sent out by January 3rd, 2008, but I will try to beat that date if possible. I do not know how soon after the positions are filled that units will be sent out. It will depend on the total number, and the number/depth of customization needed.

Again, thank you all for your applications and feedback. If you haven't submitted yet and are interested, there is plenty of time.

One final note: PLEASE KEEP MESSAGES TO UNDER 5MB. If you would like to include pictures, please feel free to do so but make sure that they are reduced enough to keep the full message under the 5MB limit. Thanks!


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

Very Interested in shooting for yall just email my Resume


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*pro staff*

Mike I sent you an email on both sites and they bounced back. I am ready for some new equipmentand I would like to get a way of getting to you . Could you give me a call at 757-817-6514 Thanks


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Will when we know if you are apart of the prostaff?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

2wyoming said:


> Will when we know if you are apart of the prostaff?


nevermind. I see it now in the first post. January 3rd


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

I am going to continue taking applications through the end of November as they are still rolling in daily. However, I hope to start notifying people a lot sooner than January. There are still a couple of small lawyerly details to iron out to make everything official that I'm trying to get done ASAP to expedite things.


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*show it off*

I sure would like to show off my new Equipment at the Lancaster shoot in Jan


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't know, but I have always been a leader and not a follower! I have won alot of 3D tournements over the 17+ years I have been shooting and alot of deer during bowhunting seasons, also have trained(introduced) alot of kids and adults in the great sport of archery and many of them have stuck with it over the years and become winners themselves . I don't like being told what to shoot, I like shooting what works for me, what is reliable and dependable in all situations, and from a Company that stands behind thier products that being said they look like a fine stabilizers! questions like are they weight adjustable with slider weights and end weights, and what sets them apart from other stabilizers on the market. just my thoughts!
viperarcher


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

featherlite said:


> I sure would like to show off my new Equipment at the Lancaster shoot in Jan


I certainly hope to have equipment in the shooters' hands by that time!


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> I don't know, but I have always been a leader and not a follower! .... I don't like being told what to shoot, I like shooting what works for me, what is reliable and dependable in all situations, and from a Company that stands behind thier products that being said they look like a fine stabilizers! questions like are they weight adjustable with slider weights and end weights, and what sets them apart from other stabilizers on the market. just my thoughts!
> viperarcher


Pro Staff positions for any company are for people willing to shoot and promote that companies equipment. It is a good opportunity for the shooter who gets discounted and/or free stuff along with the prestige of being a 'staffer' and great for the company because their equipment is being promoted. I certainly wouldn't want anyone on my staff to be "told what to shoot" if they don't believe in it. All staffers will have their choice of AK products to shoot, either standard or customized (all customizations will be available to the public as well).

For the AKS target series, they are available in any custom length and can be adjusted by adding weight to either the bow end or the tip. Sliders are in the works and are being quoted by the machine shop at this time. What you get with an AKS stabilizer is a quality piece of equipment, at an exceptional value; I welcome anyone to compare our target stabilizer prices to any competitor and see the difference in savings (though I will give props to Jim Posten for putting out another great product and very reasonable prices). I wanted to design and build an affordable, adjustable, customizable system and feel that we have met that goal.

The AKX system is an entirely new stabilizer to the market. There isn't anything really comparable to it. I took everything I ever wanted in a single stabilizer and engineered it to do exactly what I think a stabilizer should do, by putting the weight at the end, where it works the best and by absorbing sound and vibration. Just look at it and you will see what sets it apart from the pack  I've heard many comments such as "wow! that looks cool" to "wow! that thing is ugly!" to "damn, that sure holds nice and steady!".

I'm just the little guy starting from scratch, bringing to others some affordable and unique designs. It started because I was never quite happy with what the market had to offer, so I made my own. I'm a mechanical engineer by trade so this was right up my ally and I'd love nothing more to build a business centered around my favorite thing to do: flinging arrows!


----------



## bullnuts (Dec 10, 2005)

Sent an email a while back and it didn't bounce...just checking to make sure you got it. Thanks for the opportunity to represent! Bill


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

ArcheryKinetics said:


> Pro Staff positions for any company are for people willing to shoot and promote that companies equipment. It is a good opportunity for the shooter who gets discounted and/or free stuff along with the prestige of being a 'staffer' and great for the company because their equipment is being promoted. I certainly wouldn't want anyone on my staff to be "told what to shoot" if they don't believe in it. All staffers will have their choice of AK products to shoot, either standard or customized (all customizations will be available to the public as well).
> 
> For the AKS target series, they are available in any custom length and can be adjusted by adding weight to either the bow end or the tip. Sliders are in the works and are being quoted by the machine shop at this time. What you get with an AKS stabilizer is a quality piece of equipment, at an exceptional value; I welcome anyone to compare our target stabilizer prices to any competitor and see the difference in savings (though I will give props to Jim Posten for putting out another great product and very reasonable prices). I wanted to design and build an affordable, adjustable, customizable system and feel that we have met that goal.
> 
> ...


well Sir you have really covered all the basis and I take my hat off to you! very well put in your feed back and very knowledgeable and honest! you have my respect! I can see that you have a quality product!


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

Under one week to go to get your applications in!

Also, the webpage has undergone a serious overhaul with some major updates to the store and store functions. Check it out:

http://www.archerykinetics.com


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

trying to make sure yall recieved my resume 
Thanks 
Bulldog


----------



## shimee (Nov 25, 2007)

i sent u an email yesterday im just checking up to see if u got it i dont no forsure if i sent it right thanks


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

Tomorrow is the deadline, get those apps in!


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

Applications are now closed, even though I let a few sneak in a couple of hours late  

Thank all for your participation! I ended up with a lot more apps than I dreamed I would get, so I have my work cut out for me now. I will hopefully get through them all in the next couple of weeks and send out the formal invitations to the successful apps. 

Most likely there will be another round in a couple of months after I get the first batch set up and work out the kinks of the system.


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

Also, I believe I got all the PMs and e-mails answered concerning applications. If not, hit me up again and I'll make sure to get back to you.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Dang..a day late...I need to pay more attention. Good luck to all that have applied.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Just ordered one of these stabilizers*

Interesting concept. Ill darn sure be letting everyone know how it works.

Im looking for something for BHFS class. These look interesting for sure.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Pictures here*

Dont do these stabilizers justice.


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> Interesting concept. Ill darn sure be letting everyone know how it works.
> 
> Im looking for something for BHFS class. These look interesting for sure.
> DB



Are you sure these would fly in the BHFS class???
You know how everone loves to gripe about things in this class...
I'd bet someone would say something about the "finger weights"(don't know what you call them) not that I care...but I'm sure someone would argue..


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I ask Mike Lepera and showed him a picture*



3dbowmaster said:


> Are you sure these would fly in the BHFS class???
> You know how everone loves to gripe about things in this class...
> I'd bet someone would say something about the "finger weights"(don't know what you call them) not that I care...but I'm sure someone would argue..



Mike is on the rules committee for the NFAA. I would take his word if he says in his opionion its OK.:wink: I also ask three other NFAA members there thoughts and thye said they saw nothing wrong. I think Im fine.
DB


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*long stabilizer*

I really like the looks of the short one that DB got. I sure hope the big 36'' long for us dot shooters looks just as good. Hopefully I will have mine by Lancaster time so I will be able to show it off. The black and crome will look good on my C4 Black on Black . Thanks DB for the info and see you in Lancaster Rex. :wink:


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

The Archery Kinetics 2008 Pro Staff has been chosen! 

Thank you all for your applications; the response was truly amazing. All notifications have been sent out and the website will be updated as bios are sent in.

Unfortunately, there were many, many qualified applicants that I could not add. If you were not chosen, do not feel bad! There were so many excellent applications that it simply was not possible to take them all on at this time. As this first batch settles in, I will evaluate if it is possible to add a few more in January/February. Getting a pro staff program up and running is very work intensive and as I further establish and refine the process the program will expand.

Thank you all!


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

Congrats to all who made it!

Mitch


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

when was the emails sent to those who made it??
never got one so guess i didnt make it huh LOL
Congrats to all that did and good luck this year
Bulldog


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Congrads to those that got a letter I think the email monster ate mine though


----------



## ArcheryKinetics (Mar 1, 2007)

Notifications were sent out over the last couple of weeks, with the last ones going out December 16th. If you did not make it, your application will remain on file for the next couple months in the case that more positions are added. There are still a few successful applicants that need to accept and a few more outstanding personal invites.

Many factors went into who was chosen. I tried to get a good cross section of the archery community, choosing people from 15 to 60+ years old, spread across the U.S. and Canada. Some pros were accepted, some rejected as well to make room for semi-pros, amateurs, etc. All classes/skills are represented along with shooters from hunting, 3D, indoor spots, FITA and field. Some of the final decisions came down to the quality of the application itself. I had anywhere from an 8 page resume full of photos that looked professionally done to a two-line e-mail. I would highly suggest to anyone that applies in the future to be as professional as possible and to make sure to include all of the information asked for. I had literally 100s of applications and being creative and professional will really help you stand out from the masses.

Anyhow, congratulations to all who made it and thank you all again for your participation. I look forward to working with the staff and anyone else who decides to give AK products a try. As business continues to grow and the pro staff program matures, there will be more and better opportunities. 

As a side note, I'm working on details for a contingency program that will most likely debut at the Vegas Shoot in February.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Id like to thanks Mr Larsen for accepting me to the ProStaff!
I cant wait to get an 9" AKX on my Drenalin


----------

